# anyone try Contax CY lenses on a Sony mirrorless?



## Arkas (Aug 30, 2016)

I'd appreciate any feedback. Thanks!


----------



## unpopular (Aug 30, 2016)

I've wanted to on my Fuji. I've definitely used them on my Contax  

They are very good, especially the newer models. I forgot all the how all the acronyms work, but the more expensive versions are newer with excellent color and contrast rendering. Substantially different from Leica, but equally as good.


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 30, 2016)

I have a C/Y adapter for my NEX-6, but sadly nobody has offered me free lens.


----------



## Arkas (Aug 30, 2016)

I've read mixed reviews about the adapters typically found on ebay. Contax (Carl Zeiss) use to make the best lenses back in the day, and I always preferred their color warmness over Leica lenses.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 31, 2016)

I really like my Fotasy adapters. Really well built yet inexpensive.

But I know. Buying stuff from China can be hit or miss and there doesn't seem to be any pattern. Avoid the cheapest of cheap stuff, and you're usually better off.


----------



## Causapscal (Oct 11, 2016)

I Have a Fotodiox adapter on my Sony A7 II and it works very fine. I Have also a Fotasy for my Canon Lenses and it works fine too.

I'm very happy to use my old Contax Lenses (Distagon 25mm f2.8, Distagon 28 mm f2.8, Vario-Sonnar T 28-85 f3.4-4 and Yashica 135mm f2.8.

Some samples.

A7 II + Distagon 28mm f2.8







A7 II + Yashica 135mm f2.8


----------



## dxqcanada (Oct 11, 2016)

Sadly, I did not take advantage of getting Contax lenses at cost - dealer discount back in the old'n days.


----------



## Causapscal (Oct 12, 2016)

I preserved the lenses I used on my Contax Aria and when I moved from Nikon to Sony I only bought the adapter for 50 $.


----------



## sarrasani (Nov 13, 2016)

I use (only) manual focus lenses with my a7 and a7r.  Now I prepare 4k resolution images and I am really satisfied.
I have 35 lenses, and I use all of them.  Contax-Zeiss are among my favourites (with Leica-R, Meyer Gorlitz but also other ones): I know and I use 18 distagon, 50 1.4, 60 makro-planar (what a game with leitz 60 macro), 85 1.4 (here I prefer the Leitz 80 summilux), 180 Sonnar, 300 tessar.   ever a pleasure, great lenses.
I used also the new 55 sonnar f/1.8 for sony, but I prefer the 50 planar Contax....
All the best,
sandro


----------



## Causapscal (Nov 13, 2016)

I have only one autofocus lense for my A7ii (Bâtis 18mm) and 13 MF, mainly Zeiss (2 Loxia, 3 Distagon, Sonnar and the rest, Canon, Hexanon, Yashica and Minolta). And I love it


----------

